# Leanest kernel possible...

## fwempa

Do you have any suggestions for eliminating kernel settings that are not needed and will not break the system if removed?  Other than deselcting, recompiling, rebooting and checking whether it works, repeat....

Probably not necessary, but what else do I have to do with my spare time?

----------

## Jaglover

I'd do make allnoconfig and add what I need.

----------

## fwempa

Thanks Jag, I'll give that a whirl.  There are just so many options that I really don't know what they are for.  Maybe that means I don't need those particular items. 

I love Linux, and Gentoo has caused me to love it even more, being such a tweak freak.

----------

## Suicidal

have you looked into Kernel Seeds

----------

## KillerHonky

Indeed. Kernel Seeds are bar none my first choice. All you have to do is run an lspci -n and enable the drivers you need, set processor type and features and enable the file formats you'll be needing. Presto. You have an ultra slim kernel.

----------

